# Tablet in Need of Repair



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Im interested to know if anyone has had problems with their Samsung tablet not charging and has actually had it repaired ! if so I would like to know who by.
I took my Samsung Tablet to a Main service centre but was told it was not possible to repair as they did not have the tools to do it !
I have asked some repair shops but they will only do it on a 50/50 repair or break basis
with cost from 800-160 pesos !
looks like the rubbish collecter may find a tablet very soon !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> Im interested to know if anyone has had problems with their Samsung tablet not charging and has actually had it repaired ! if so I would like to know who by.
> I took my Samsung Tablet to a Main service centre but was told it was not possible to repair as they did not have the tools to do it !
> I have asked some repair shops but they will only do it on a 50/50 repair or break basis
> with cost from 800-160 pesos !
> looks like the rubbish collecter may find a tablet very soon !


My wife's Samsung tablet is getting very slow to charge, takes a day. Could be the battery is getting old but anything battery powered here in the Philippines seems to have a short life, down to the climate I assume. I bought a couple of packs of AAA batteries the other day and half of them were dud. I noticed there was no use by date on the packaging so no telling how long they had been in the shop.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife has a Samsung Galaxy Tab A that I replaced the battery in. I bought the battery from either Shopee or Lazada about a year ago.

There were some instructions on Youtube on how to separate the housing to get to it. Was not easy as I thought I would break the thing. Battery is installed with strong tape that was difficult to remove even after you get access to it.

My guess is the battery was a cheap chinese version and will go bad soon. Nothing with cheap batteries lasts long. I replaced the battery in my Dell laptop about a year ago and it is pretty much worthless now. Original lasted 8 years, replacement about 1 year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electronic Technicians*



bobby1947 said:


> Im interested to know if anyone has had problems with their Samsung tablet not charging and has actually had it repaired ! if so I would like to know who by.
> I took my Samsung Tablet to a Main service centre but was told it was not possible to repair as they did not have the tools to do it !
> I have asked some repair shops but they will only do it on a 50/50 repair or break basis
> with cost from 800-160 pesos !
> looks like the rubbish collecter may find a tablet very soon !


Watch out Bobby for these wannabe Electronic Technicians they'll destroy your device or worse "Borrow" parts.

I'd go to an Electronic Store, there should be one in your area they repair computers and also build computers for you and if they can't do it ask them for advice... You can order parts online so it sounds like your battery, some phones have the battery hard wired in so it's more difficult to remove and replace but you'd want to find an original battery if possible so I'd order that online. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Any device I have had without a user replaceable battery that has a battery failure i just replace the whole unit. If the battery has died, the remaining parts are also old and nearing the end of their usable life. For not a lot more than the price of a battery replacement you can get a new, but older model, of the device.

About 18 months ago I bought one of the last Samsung S8's available as new product. At the time the S9s were being discounted, the S10s were the hot item and they were revealing the specs on the S20s. My "new"phone cost less than half the same phone was when new and about a quarter what the S20s sell for. 

(The S8 replaced an S5 that was about 5 years old at the time, while it had a user replaceable battery, I had replaced it but even a newer battery was losing charge quickly so it was not likely the battery itself that was causing the drain.)

Heat is the main danger to modern batteries. They simply do not last as long of they get too hot. Don't let them overheat, like in a hot car or charging and video calling at the same time.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

What are the symptoms? Does the battery charge but it doesnt hold the charge? Is it not detecting power when you plug the charging cable in?
If it's not the battery, it could be the charging port. Those get a lot of mechanical wear with all the plugging/unplugging of the charging cable and the contacts can wear out over time.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*charging port*

yes it is the charging port ! everyone only mentions the battery. I have asked several repair guys and they are scared to touch it only on a 50/50 basis. samsung service centre was a waste of time ! I might do it myself like the guys on you tube ! only needs two pieces of stiff plastic and a hair dryer to soften the glue.
The same kind of model new now costs 32000 pesos ! and most of the ones on facebook etc are copies.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you tried a new lead, I have several now just are intermittent due to wear.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

its not the lead I have tried several inc 3 new ones which I have as spares, hooked it up to a mobile battery unit which when connected 4 leds light up, i did manage to get it to show the charging symbal but I had to hold the connecter hard to the right but even then it stopped. which tells me its the charging port ! I might do what Zep did buy the new charging port which is a mini circuit board and do as the guy on you tube does, might break it yes but if the repair guy does it and breaks it he still wants his 1600 pesos !


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

A lot of Android tablets need the charging port removed and a new one soldered on, so you may want to leave it to someone who solders all the time. If you're in Manila, there used to be about 100 different repair guys at the Greenhills Mall that can take a look at it and should be able to solder on a new charging port.

I've had different guys there repair phones for me before and I normally agreed to pay them like p500 to try and repair it and if they can, then they charge me for the part and labor (minus the p500). If they cant fix it, they just keep the p500. It might have only been p200, its been several years since I've had a phone fixed there but most of them are willing to give it a try IF they can source a replacement charging port. 
Good luck!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Used to be quite a few of those repair guys on the lower level of the Sta. Lucia mall in Cainta too. Been several years since I've been there.

Fred


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

update I have asked many repair places and they all say the same 50/50 final attempt will be tomorrow the samsung store in SM calamba phoned the sister and told her the tech guy says he can do it ( back after lockdown ) so we shall see the way its looking I might buy one of those cheap 3000=5000 peso tablets for everyday use and keep the samsung for video chats and gaming using a wifi charger for both !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> update I have asked many repair places and they all say the same 50/50 final attempt will be tomorrow the samsung store in SM calamba phoned the sister and told her the tech guy says he can do it ( back after lockdown ) so we shall see the way its looking I might buy one of those cheap 3000=5000 peso tablets for everyday use and keep the samsung for video chats and gaming using a wifi charger for both !


Bobby what ever you do don't buy one of those cheap 3,000 peso tablets you will be sorry. Those cheap pieces of garbage can't pick up Wifi very well and the software is terrible, you'll have nothing but troubles trying download photos and the battery and charging point probably won't last two months if that. 

My son and daughter both bought a decent tablet that takes excellent photos and you can also download and the software and hardware work very well the price would be around 7,000 pesos, my son has a Vivo and my daughter bought Realme 5... I have purchased those fake knock offs twice, once a tablet and the other time a smart cell phone and what a mistake.

You will want to buy a branded phone real phone, the SM Calamba store is the worst spot to find them they always are out of stock of the lower priced phones priced at 7,000 pesos, we traveled all the way to the SM Calamba Mall and had to go back home to our Mall called Sunstar Mall in Sta Cruz Laguna and they had both phones in stock. I think one of the worst mall I've ever shopped in is the SM Calamba other than their SM Grocery and the ACE Hardware the restaurants are out of stock on food items always and the electronics are never fail out of stock.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Bobby what ever you do don't buy one of those cheap 3,000 peso tablets you will be sorry. Those cheap pieces of garbage can't pick up Wifi very well and the software is terrible, you'll have nothing but troubles trying download photos and the battery and charging point probably won't last two months if that.
> 
> My son and daughter both bought a decent tablet that takes excellent photos and you can also download and the software and hardware work very well the price would be around 7,000 pesos, my son has a Vivo and my daughter bought Realme 5... I have purchased those fake knock offs twice, once a tablet and the other time a smart cell phone and what a mistake.
> 
> You will want to buy a branded phone real phone, the SM Calamba store is the worst spot to find them they always are out of stock of the lower priced phones priced at 7,000 pesos, we traveled all the way to the SM Calamba Mall and had to go back home to our Mall called Sunstar Mall in Sta Cruz Laguna and they had both phones in stock. I think one of the worst mall I've ever shopped in is the SM Calamba other than their SM Grocery and the ACE Hardware the restaurants are out of stock on food items always and the electronics are never fail out of stock.


we rarely use SM Calamba much prefer SM Santa Rosa have yet to try SM Aura in manila


----------

